# What's up guys!



## uysaler31 (Sep 9, 2015)

How's it going gentlemen. New on here and love what I have been introduced to. U.S.M.C. Grunt here, recently got out. Running 400mg of Test Cyp and 50 mg of Tbol a day. Just looking on next cycle I should run by some gents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 14, 2015)

Rah! Welcome brother 0331 here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Wave Gabe (Sep 14, 2015)

Sempre Fi!


----------



## davidslaton2015 (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

Sent from my SM-G800M using Tapatalk


----------



## treyg55 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome brother. Im new also. Seems lime a great place with lots of knowledge.


----------

